# another senseless accident.



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

http://www.tribune-chronicle.com/pa...Hunter-s-death-ruled-accidental.html?nav=5021 this happened close to my brothers house, he was working on his polebarn roof and hear the shot, after seeing cops and rescue squad going by he went to see what was going on.Apparently an amish guy was stillhunting with his brother and made a 150 shot at what he believed to be a deer. what I was told the guy was trapping with no blaze orange on, had a white hat on along with brown coveralls. sad loss of a young life, please no amish comments guys, could have happened to anyone, was told the amish gentleman is really having a hard time with what he did.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

this is what happens when you dont obey the laws and/or dont pay attention in hunters ed.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> this is what happens when you dont obey the laws and/or dont pay attention in hunters ed.


No law seems to have been broken here. Just a dumb move on both parties part


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

if i am not mistaken it is a law that you must be wearing hunter orange if out hunting or trapping. it might be different for trappers, but they both have weapons, and they both are out to kill something, so why not have both groups wear hunter orange?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Don't know if your from Ohio but in Ohio you only have to wear orange during deer gun season and deer muzzleloader seasons only. It is not a requirement for hunting or trapping anything else. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

huh, must've misread something in the booklet i think. i still have a feeling this would have went different had the guy been wearing the right clothing and blaze orange. no way a deer would be blaze orange colored.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Common sense would warrent wearing blaze orange during deer gun season even if its muzzleloader, I get paranoid when Iam out during gun season and am changing layers of clothing and have my orange vest hanging from a branch for all of a minute, maybe the guy wasn't aware that blackpowder was in.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

It a horrible thing that something like this happened but the one thing I tell my daughter is you never shoot at anthing untill you are SURE of what it is. 

Mark


----------



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

JMO, Yeah, Trapper should have been wearing orange, but to take a 150 YD shot, with iron sights? or a scope? 150 yd with iron sights.. BLAH.. scope? should have seen what it was before pulling the trigger. 
And a sidearm is not illegal in ohio if concealed with the right permits, if open carried, perfectly legal while hunting or trapping as long as the sidearm is nothing normally used to kill big game animals.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

to take a shot without identifying your target is inexcusable. Lets see...there's something brown, lets shoot is and go over and find out what it is? Isnt shot placement a concern? What part of the deer was he shooting at? Gut shot deer are difficult to recover, unless you get a second shot, and with a muzzleloader? What if it was a resident gathering wood, or anything else? Yes, orange might have prevented this, but it isnt his fault. 

Thats like saying the guy who wasnt wearing his seat belt is at fault for the other driver who plowed into him after drinking and driving and killing him.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i dont think it was the guys fault because he wasnt wearing hunter orange. because you shouldnt even point your gun at anything until you are sure of your target. you dont just shoot anything in the woods just because its not orange. there are alot of non hunters out there that dont even know its deer season. its the hunters responsability to make sure of there targets, not the other way around. just my opinion.
sherman


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I trap all the time and hunt constantly. I only wear orange when gun hunting because it's required and only when rabbit/pheasant hunting with a large party. This kid did NOTHING wrong. He did not have to wear orange and was not expected too. 

Other hunter have to be aware of their surroundings. This kid was apparently checking his traps and was shot by someone that was too far away and they obviously didn't check to see what they were shooting. I live near Amish Country and last year at the check in station they only shot caplock muzzleloaders. Which do not have scopes on them and 150 yards is too far of a shot with one of those guns. I own several Cherrokee and Thompson Center caplock muzzoeloaders and I would never dare to take a shot over 75 yards.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Don't know if your from Ohio but in Ohio you only have to wear orange during deer gun season and deer muzzleloader seasons only. It is not a requirement for hunting or trapping anything else.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


If you are hunting anything but waterfowl DURING DEER GUN OR MUZZLELOADER SEASON you must wear hunter orange. Even archery hunters out during deer gun and MZ must wear hunter orange.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Regardless of what the law is I would think it is best to worry about being safe. My old man doesn't even hunt any more, but he and my uncle who own property wear blaze orange caps and jackets during the firearm seasons....and this is their own land and they SHOULD know who and where anybody is. Better safe than sorry and a lot of orange may have prevented this tragedy.

Hopefully this story can lead to an example for that community to wear orange and be as safe as possible at all times.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> i dont think it was the guys fault because he wasnt wearing hunter orange. because you shouldnt even point your gun at anything until you are sure of your target. you dont just shoot anything in the woods just because its not orange. there are alot of non hunters out there that dont even know its deer season. its the hunters responsability to make sure of there targets, not the other way around. just my opinion.
> sherman


What is said above is 100% correct!!!!!!! Horrible thing that happened..


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Huntinbull said:


> If you are hunting anything but waterfowl DURING DEER GUN OR MUZZLELOADER SEASON you must wear hunter orange. Even archery hunters out during deer gun and MZ must wear hunter orange.


Other than waterfowl the only other things that you are allowed to hunt during deer gun season is coyote or boar and neither one of those require orange no matter when you are hunting them so this post makes no sense 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Other than waterfowl the only other things that you are allowed to hunt during deer gun season is coyote or boar and neither one of those require orange no matter when you are hunting them so this post makes no sense
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Makes perfect sense to me  Anytime you are hunting during any kind if deer gun season, no matter what you are hunting (except waterfowl), you ARE required to be wearing the hunter orange requirement.

Copied straight from the odnr website:

Hunting any wild animal (except waterfowl) from 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset during the youth deer gun season, deer gun season, deer gun weekend (Dec. 17 & 18), the statewide muzzleloader deer season, and on designated areas during the early muzzleloader deer season is unlawful unless the hunter is visibly wearing a vest, coat, jacket, or coveralls that are either solid hunter orange or camouflage hunter orange. This requirement applies statewide on both public and private land.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

He didn't have a gun and didn't have orange on and was on Public land. If he was not hunting he doesn't have to where orange. He is allowed to be there. The guy that got shot is a hunter so he should of known better and should of been wearing orange. But what if it was a couple of kids playing in a ditch and one got shot. You just don't shoot at movement. 

Something stinks about the whole situation.....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wildman said:


> He didn't have a gun and didn't have orange on and was on Public land. If he was not hunting he doesn't have to where orange. He is allowed to be there. The guy that got shot is a hunter so he should of known better and should of been wearing orange. But what if it was a couple of kids playing in a ditch and one got shot. You just don't shoot at movement.
> 
> Something stinks about the whole situation.....


I couldn't Agree more. Both were at fault and it's a tragic accident for sure. You NEVER shoot at movement, ever. Always be sure of your target. 

I read the report posted by the highway patrol in the Warren tribune and I remember them saying he had a gun inside of his coat.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The guy shot was a member at the Ohio Sportsman website.

Only 26 years old.

What a shame


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i just dont think its ever someones fault for getting shot, if he is or isnt wearing orange, unless the shooter is actualy shooting at a real deer and didnt see them in the background. but this shooter was shooting at this person not having any idea what he was shooting at. to target something just because it is not wearing hunter orange is just wrong. it could have just as easy been the family dog or a horse or cow or in this case a person.

i believe it is 100% the shooters fault for not knowing what he was shooting at. it is the responsibility of the shooter when he picks up the gun to always know what he is shooting at. if i see something moving through the woods i will get my gun ready but i will never aim at the target until i am sure its a deer. and no im not perfect but i do take gun safety to another level. even tho maby this guy should have been wearing hunter orange, it could have been a couple of kids playing in the woods. the results would have been the same. hunter orange is no replacement for common sence when using a gun.

i would just guess this shooter has kicked his own butt many times for taking this shot. and i do feel sorry for him, because he will have to live with what he has done for the rest of his life. but to say it was the guys fault for getting shot is just wrong. these are just my opinions and not meant to stir the fire. we are all intitled to our opinions. and just maby this trajic accedent will make the rest of us think twice before pulling the triger.
sherman


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2011)

Absolulty correct sherman, I agree mistakes were made on both parts, but YOU HAVE TO BE SURE OF WHAT YOUR SHOOTING AT!!!! There is no reason for that kind of mistake, no matter what he was wearing. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

ezbite said:


> Makes perfect sense to me  Anytime you are hunting during any kind if deer gun season, no matter what you are hunting (except waterfowl), you ARE required to be wearing the hunter orange requirement.
> 
> Copied straight from the odnr website:
> 
> Hunting any wild animal (except waterfowl) from 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset during the youth deer gun season, deer gun season, deer gun weekend (Dec. 17 & 18), the statewide muzzleloader deer season, and on designated areas during the early muzzleloader deer season is unlawful unless the hunter is visibly wearing a vest, coat, jacket, or coveralls that are either solid hunter orange or camouflage hunter orange. This requirement applies statewide on both public and private land.


Just backing up what I was saying. Copied straight from the DNR website. It is unlawful to hunt any wild animal except deer, coyote, waterfowl, or wild boar during the 7-day deer gun season from November 28 through December 4, 2011 between 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I am sorry but to me the only one you can blame is who is behind the gun. I dont care if this guy had anters glued to his head, it is the responsibility to know what you are shooting at. Also as a shooter you have to be aware of your surroundings. To me this is just pure care less ness. I know I am not perfect but if there is one thing I am sure of it is to know what I am shooting at. To me this guy was just a plain slob. Sorry if I offend any one but to me there is absolutly no excuse for what he did. My thoughts and prayers are with the victim and his family. smh such a tragedy that should have been avoided.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i stand corrected. i thought that it was for any time other than for turkey that you would need to wear hunter orange. 
what i would like to know is that if this guy took hunter ed or not.


----------



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

In the safety course it said be Shure of your target and what is behind it, what they could not do that?


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> i just dont think its ever someones fault for getting shot, if he is or isnt wearing orange, unless the shooter is actualy shooting at a real deer and didnt see them in the background. but this shooter was shooting at this person not having any idea what he was shooting at. to target something just because it is not wearing hunter orange is just wrong. it could have just as easy been the family dog or a horse or cow or in this case a person.
> 
> i believe it is 100% the shooters fault for not knowing what he was shooting at. it is the responsibility of the shooter when he picks up the gun to always know what he is shooting at. if i see something moving through the woods i will get my gun ready but i will never aim at the target until i am sure its a deer. and no im not perfect but i do take gun safety to another level. even tho maby this guy should have been wearing hunter orange, it could have been a couple of kids playing in the woods. the results would have been the same. hunter orange is no replacement for common sence when using a gun.
> 
> ...


*I agree it is the shooter at fault... Either way it's just horrible!

Yes he is a member of OS.com*


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

When I took my safety course the director spent over 1/2 an hour on the whole knowing what your shooting at. He told us he almost shot an escaped heifer on his buddies farm. I always know what I'm shooting at. The farthest I've ever shot a deer is 50 yards with a slug gun. The only other times I've killed deer have been under 15 yards.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I agree with the rest of you guys,sometime like this should have never happened despite the fact that the guy was not wearing any blaze orange, not being sure of your target before pulling the trigger is unacceptable, at the very least he should lose his hunting privileges for life.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

ACCIDENT** This was a negligent shooting and punishment should be harsh. I doubt if the prosecutors office has any hunters in it so the punishment will be minimal i bet!!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

wildman said:


> *I agree it is the shooter at fault... Either way it's just horrible!
> 
> Yes he is a member of OS.com*


really? no posts or threads about it there.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

So many have already said it, but I can't help saying it again. There is no excuse, whatsoever, for not identifying the target before squeezing that trigger. I'm sure the shooter feels horrible about it, but he clearly was not mentally qualified to handle a firearm. It's his fault 100%, no matter the lack of orange, etc. I do have empathy for him, but negligent homicide should be charged in all of these cases.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree totally the shooter should be prosecuted and it is ultimately his fault.
We all know you don't point even point a weapon until a target is identified...let alone shoot.

I would strongly encourage everybody to wear orange when doing outdoor activities - especially on public land that is open to hunting. Even many of the horse folks wear orange during the fall when they ride trails amongst public hunting land.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

First rule of hunter safety and the woods is to know 100% what you are shooting at and what is directly behind your shot. Also bad call to wear brown and white in the woods during hunting season. Feel bad for both but it was both of their faults and probably the guy with the gun will end up being charged. 150 yd shot in a woods where you cant identify your target is a foolish shot. When I trapped I wore a hunters red vest during all hunting seasons. I'm not perfect but i do hold my self the most responsible for my safety.


----------

